# Morewood Insolvent?



## Razer321 (1. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Kann es sein, dass Morewood Bikes insolvent ist bzw. die Firma nicht mehr existiert?
Die Homepage macht einen veralteten Eindruck und neue Räder bringen sie auch nicht mehr raus.

Weiß jemand mehr?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## saturno (2. August 2019)

einfach diorekt wegen einem neuen bike anfragen, dann hast du die aktuellsten infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenson76 (27. August 2019)

Ob sie insolvent sind, weiss ich nicht, aber Patrick Morewood ist vor einigen Jahren ausgestiegen und hat Pyga gegründet. Viel ist ohne ihn nicht mehr passiert. Vielleicht wird das was auf Lager ist, noch abverkauft...


----------



## saturno (27. August 2019)

und von pyga hörste und siehste auch nix mehr...........


----------



## playbike (9. September 2019)

saturno schrieb:


> und von pyga hörste und siehste auch nix mehr...........


Ohren und Augen auf...


----------



## MEGA (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte mal ein Morewood Zula 26" und war extrem happy damit. Wollte mir jetzt einen Zula 27,5" Rahmen holen... Tja nichts mehr zu bekommen.... 

Seit 2015 gibts keine neuen Modelle und SportsNut hat den Vertrieb 2017 eingestellt. Die haben auch nichts mehr von Morewood rumliegen. 

Meine Anfrage per Mail direkt an Morewood wurde seit ~4 Wochen nicht beantwortet - offensichtlich ist Morewood wirklich tot...  Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Jenson76 (3. Oktober 2019)

Bike components oder bike discount hat immer noch das 27,5er Makulu zu einem kleinen Preis, frag da doch mal.


----------



## MEGA (7. Oktober 2019)

Die Makulu 27,5er rahmen die noch in manchen Shops (auch bike mailorder) rumliegen sind Restposten... Zulas gibts leider keine mehr.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (22. Dezember 2019)

Sind die Aussagen mit den Restbeständen verifiziert?

Dann würde ich da in der Tat mal Anfragen.


----------



## Jenson76 (29. Dezember 2019)

Morewood scheint auferstanden:
„we've been quiet - that is NO LIE!!!!! but the brand and ethos of the original bikes is still very much ALIVE!

what happened? we had a false re-boot! simple as that!

a full range of bikes were developed and prepared for market, however at the time the radically changing market trends and distribution model was in a state of flux ( as it still is today! ).

So we took a breather and a step or two BACK - to re-evaluate things!

what were we working on?

here is a pic of what was gonna be a 27.5" wheel ( yes, what happened to that trend ... ) hardtail model - the YEBO!

now that the dust has settled, so to speak, we are keen to hear what project and bike/s you would like to see next from us!

maybe it's time to grow this brand organically again?“


----------



## Razer321 (29. Dezember 2019)

Das sind gute Neuigkeiten ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razer321 (30. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist die Facebook Seite gelöscht ?‍♂️


----------



## Jenson76 (30. Dezember 2019)

Naja, Morewood ohne Patrick Morewood ist halt auch nur irgendeine Marke. Vielleicht hat er dem ganzen mal per Anwalt einen Riegel vorgeschoben. Hätte keinen Bock, wenn jemand in meinem Namen Räder zusammenlötet.


----------

